# moulting too fast



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2007)

I have this L1 chinese nymph that was still an L1 when all the others were L3's.

It molted 4 days ago so that makes it an L2, but yesterday I accidentaly crushed it a little while closing the lid.

Now today, right now, it's molting again to an L3. 4 days after its last molt.

Is this OK or will it make the mantis weak and flimsy? Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 13, 2007)

Never happened to me but if its moving around ok then i guess its fine


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2007)

I dont know. Its still molting right now. its been an hour. Think its stuck?


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 13, 2007)

L2 and has been moulting for an hour is not a good thing :? , all u can really do is give it a light misting and hope for the best :roll:


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2007)

An hour? Yeah it's stuck.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2007)

YES! it came out perfectly!!! not even a bent attena!!! WOO HOO! *phew*

I'm really really really lucky! Now I have 3 L3's :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 13, 2007)

Only spent 4 days as an L2? Made it out of molt after spending over an hour? Weird!!


----------



## mr kimker (Aug 14, 2007)

wow thats pretty cool but no i dont think he's in any serios troble molting that much if he has the skin to get rid of i bet he'll be fine


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2007)

right after the molt my grandma killed it  I wanted to see what happens to this wierd mantis, BUT it's fast life has been cut short


----------



## pizzuti (Aug 16, 2007)

I once caught a 1 1/2 inch European (L4? L5?) and it molted about 3 days later. 4 days after that, it molted again. It molted one more time a week later. I was averaging about 5 days per molt.

After that, it was a subadult, and even as a subadult it was bigger than most adults are. I left it with a friend when I went on a trip, but he told me it didn't molt correctly for its last molt and was bent out of shape and died before I got back. It's a shame, because it would have been a giant.


----------



## sk8erkho (Aug 30, 2007)

Stssk, *Grandma*...!!!! :x


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 30, 2007)

Lol, how/why did she kill it? :lol:


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2007)

She's literally blind. She scared it and it jumped on the floor and she stepped on it. She killed my other mantids while they were molting she bumpped their containers.


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 31, 2007)

Sorry, but LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

